
  Winners of the 2008 Crunchies - jmorin007
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/09/winners-of-the-2008-crunchies/
======
mikeyur
Congrats GitHub!

Sad to see Zuck win under "Best Startup CEO" - I don't think Facebook falls
under the term 'startup' anymore.

Also, is it just me or does he put off a "I'm a tool" vibe when you hear him
talk?

~~~
defunkt
Thanks!

One of the best parts of winning: I got to meet pg at the after party.

------
pclark
GitHub totally deserved their win - kudos. Suprised they weren't nominated for
best startup. They've had massive impact.

I think Bebo &/or etsy deserved best founders, Twitter is awesome but the
previous 2 companies have gone from startup to profit/acquistion.

